# [INSTALL] Non esiste più la raccolta di sfondi[RISOLTO]

## marco86

Vorrei sapere se esiste una raccolta di sfondi, o di icone belle? sono dei temi, cioè icone che ricordano lo sfondo, cambio colore finestre etc?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Intendi

```
*  x11-themes/gentoo-artwork

      Latest version available: 0.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 32,266 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/index-graphics.html

      Description: A collection of miscellaneous Gentoo Linux logos and artwork

```

----------

## marco86

proprio quello, grazie, come al solito velocissimi nelle risposte!

Grazie davvero  :Exclamation: 

----------

## marco86

adesso non sono su gentoo, sono su sto c***o di winzoz, sai mica se c'è nei pacchetti GPR?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> adesso non sono su gentoo, sono su sto c***o di winzoz, sai mica se c'è nei pacchetti GPR?

 

Dubito ci sia. Scaricati i "sorgenti".

----------

## marco86

il piccolo preblema che 32 mega il mio 56kakka mi fa aspettare fino a sta sera alle 22.00! va be, un link veloce per sti sorgenti? GRAZIE MILLE

----------

## flocchini

direi che puoi browsarti tranquillamente uno dei mirror e scaricare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2

Dubito che trovi i grp di questo pacchetto perche se sono sfondi, icone,... c'e' ben poco da compilare ecco perche' ho merro tra virgolette sorgenti

----------

## comio

eccoti un paio di link...

http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/Gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/source/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr/pub/Linux/distrib/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://gentoo.mirrored.ca/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.mirrored.ca/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2 http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.3.tar.bz2

http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/Gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 ftp://gentoo.mirrored.ca/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr/pub/Linux/distrib/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.mirrored.ca/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/source/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-artwork-0.2.tar.bz2

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

> eccoti un paio di link...

 

Te li sei cercati tutti a mano o hai un segreto O_o

----------

## comio

```
emerge -pf [pacchetto]
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@comio: questa non la sapevo proprio.

----------

## shanghai

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pf [pacchetto]
> ```
> ...

 

Fico  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

@fedeliallalinea: neanche io lo sapevo... ho provato ed è uscito il risultato  :Smile: 

----------

